# new flier



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

What do you think?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it looks good, only thing I might change is the guy on the wall should be wearing clean whites.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol

That would be me, the businessman, not me the painter.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I figured as much. I understand what your trying to convey with the pic IMO though I think it would appeal to the masses more if you were wearing whites. Change the pic with you in whites, post the pics side by side and see what we all think. You know how we love to pick things apart here.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion.

The community I paint in are all extremely wealthy, upper middle class, yuppie types. Dunbar has a "counsel" , and business association etc. So I thought that I might look more like a "contractor" who hires painter, than just a solo painter.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Put a painter in that pic! just bustin your chops, looks really good. "Honest Reliable Service" might work a little better than "honesty and reliability" jmho


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I disagree. People know what painters look like. They may not know what a professional paint company owner looks like.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

What is WorkSafe Dunbar?


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

the name for workmans compensation board here. It used to be WCB but now is work safe bc


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice flyer, looks good......I agree with Different Strokes about the "Honest Reliable Services" maybe add "Refrences gladly provided".
As for the pic, maybe a logo on a collared polo or dress shirt.
How will you distribute flyer? How many?
I am curious, I sent out 5 rounds of jumbo post cards last year. Over 600 each time, same addresses each time, recieved 2 calls and landed one job, the other call was a gentleman asking me to not send any more post cards with his ex-wifes name on it because the new Mrs. was very unhappy.

Sage


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

sage said:


> Nice flyer, looks good......I agree with Different Strokes about the "Honest Reliable Services" maybe add "Refrences gladly provided".
> As for the pic, maybe a logo on a collared polo or dress shirt.
> How will you distribute flyer? How many?
> I am curious, I sent out 5 rounds of jumbo post cards last year. Over 600 each time, same addresses each time, recieved 2 calls and landed one job, the other call was a gentleman asking me to not send any more post cards with his ex-wifes name on it because the new Mrs. was very unhappy.
> ...



IT is in a magazine called Dunbar Village which goes to 12,000 residents on the west side of Vancouver BC


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Lol
> 
> That would be me, the businessman, not me the painter.


Should you not be dressed like a businessman then?









:thumbsup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

mistcoat said:


> Should you not be dressed like a businessman then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does a business man dress?
That is how I dress when I do quotes...


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> How does a business man dress?
> That is how I dress when I do quotes...


Tuck your shirt in for a start. 
Hands out of your pockets.
And stick your chest out and be proud to be a businessman and not have to support yourself against a wall.
Stand up straight young man!!!

Now, you must know I am messin', dont'cha









I do have my shirt tucked in tho'. I am old school and my old Dad would have clipped my ear for looking scruffy. But you have heat and need to be cool, we need to keep our backbones warm in the Britlands!

It is a cool Flyer/Flier (*sp) Something which I wish could be more successful in the UK.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

I like your Logo!!! The content of the flier on the other hand could be a little more original and unique.......Try asking yourself what’s in it for the homeowner? What value do you offer alongside your painting services? Do you use green products, do you offer discounts, warrantees, what about insurance and Lic NO.....That always looks impressive on a flier.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

My bad I diden't see it on the bottom of your flier! Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I just saw these on Facebook, thought they were cool!

Dunbar, yours look fine, but "stock" looking. And no proverbial "call to action".


----------

